# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Spider Dress, Spider Dress 2.0, Anouk Wipprecht, Amsterdam, Nezerlands

## Airicist

Authors

Anouk Wipprecht

Daniel Schatzmayr

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTIC SPIDER DRESS

Published on Dec 15, 2012




> Exploration within the realms of robotic dresses; a spider dress gave birth. A cute little host creature created by fashiontech designer ANOUK WIPPRECHT and hacker & engineer DANIEL SCHATZMAYR - A prototype of a mechanic dress equipped with sensors indicators and controllers, created with the aim to give more power and 'psychological thrills' to the sugar sweet character that performative wearables often have. Sensoric, servo controlled, mechanic, microcontroller based and reacting//attacking upon approach, inspired by the game LIMBO.
> 
> Presented during VIVE LE ROBOTS / Cafe Neue Romance in Prague during the EU Robotics week NOVEMBER 2012 and prototyped during TEDX Vienna in collaboration with the 'METALAB' - Vienna's famous hackerspace. And with the use of black plexiglass by EVONIK industries (Germany)
> 
> MOVIE CREDITS - model BARBORA RIHAK | make up artist LINDA CHUDOMELOVA | shot in PRAGUE, official photoshoot by MOJMIR BURES video shots and edit by Anouk Wipprecht

----------


## Airicist

CREEPY COUTURE; mechanic SPIDER DRESS || animatronic fashion 

Published on Dec 29, 2012




> Exploration within the realms of robotic dresses; a spider dress gave birth. A cute little host creature created by fashiontech designer ANOUK WIPPRECHT and hacker & engineer DANIEL SCHATZMAYR - A prototype of a mechanic dress equipped with sensors indicators and controllers, created with the aim to give more power and 'psychological thrills' to the sugar sweet character that performative wearables often have. Sensoric, servo controlled, mechanic, microcontroller based and reacting//attacking upon approach suprising the audience with different moods and behaviors. Inspired by the game LIMBO.
> 
> Presented during VIVE LE ROBOTS / Cafe Neue Romance in Prague during the EU Robotics week NOVEMBER 2012 and prototyped during TEDX Vienna in collaboration with the 'METALAB' - Vienna's famous hackerspace. And with the use of black plexiglass by EVONIK (Germany)
> 
> MOVIE CREDITS - model LIZZY MEOW | make up artist SHLOMIT MIGAY | shot in VIENNA/Austria, official photoshoot by ROBERT LUNAK video shots and edit by 'Nouk

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic Couture"

by Syuzi
January 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Spider Dress [Intel Edison based] // 2015 teaser
December 17, 2014




> Aptly called the 'Spider Dress', this piece of wearable tech features animatronic mechanical limbs that respond to external stimuli while defend the personal space of the wearer. The dress provides an extension of the wearers intuition: It uses proximity sensors as well as a respiration sensor to both define and protecting the personal space of the wearer. Approach the wearer to aggressively and the mechanical limbs move up to an attack position. Approach the system under calmer circumstance and the dress just might beckon you to come closer with smooth, suggestive gestures.
> 
> 3-D printed sensor based animatronic/mechatronic dress enabled by the Intel Edison acts as the interface between the body and the external world using technology and the garment as a medium of interaction. Testing-phase. The design will be showcased during CES alongside the Synapse dress for Intel, January 6-9th in Las Vegas, soon more...

----------


## Airicist

Tomorrow Daily - Intel's 3D-printed Spider Dress 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> Last month, Intel released a preview video of its Spider Dress, a 3D-printed concept that looked equal parts creepy and beautiful.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2015: 3d Printed Spider Dress 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Created by Anouk Wipprecht, Spider Dress 2.0 is a piece of wearable technology that is powered by Intel Edison. It protects the user's personal space with threatening spider legs.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Dresses Running on Intel's Edison - The Future of Fashion? 

Published on Jan 19, 2015




> Robotic Dress  Do we have the future of Fashion? Designer Anouk Wipprecht showed off her 2 Robotic Dresses at CES 2015 at the Intel Booth. Both dresses run on Intel's wearable chipset named Edison. The Spider Dress looks to protect your personal space and the Synapse dress reads the wearers mental state and response accordingly, when focused the dress will take picture of what is drawing the focus.

----------


## Airicist

What is the future of wearable technology?

Published on May 12, 2015




> With so many uses for wearables in the pipeline, which areas of our lives can we expect the technology to impact the most? We investigate the future successes of the technology.

----------


## Airicist

PROJECT PROXIMITY ‘Proximity Dress’ - Robotic Personal Space Defender Series || Anouk Wipprecht

May 27, 2020




> Extending my research into proxemics and the body, I have fabricated two new dresses that create physical barriers when a person is detected in the immediate surroundings of the wearer.
> 
> These twin dresses respond based on proximity and thermal sensors and indicates strangers within the intimate, personal, social and public space around the wearer. Each dress extends itself using robotic 3D printed hip mechanism build into the dress and a resin 3D printed transparent collar with the sensors.
> 
> As with my earlier robotic Spider Dress and sensoric Smoke Dress, my designs are based on the Proxemics Theory of Edward T. Hall. This defines four spaces around the body, each with their own characteristic distances. Whereas Hall had to measure the space between people using a wooden stick, I have been working since 2007 to translate these concepts into the digital domain, in order to measure the spaces between people up to a range of 25 feet.
> 
> The sensors I use provide virtually noise free distance readings through the use of high-output acoustic power combined with continuously variable gain, real-time background automatic calibration, real-time waveform signature analysis, and noise rejection algorithms. This holds true even in the presence of various acoustic or electrical noise sources, making it suitable for on-body use.
> 
> Using such sensors allows me to have my designs trace the world around them invisibly, and do not threaten privacy, as they don't record any video imagery; the people around the wearer stay anonymous.

----------

